# Hey everyone!!



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello, I've been reading some of your threads on this site over the past few months (very helpful by the way) and decided how cool it would be to be a part of this group! I can't wait to share ideas and stories with you all....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome insanehobbies!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - we're glad to have you here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you decided to come out from the shadows.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome insanehobbies, glad to have you here. Post some pics when you have a chance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The more, the merrier, insane - welcome.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

*First go at it*

This was my first haunt in 06'. This is what started it for me. Too funny. I know not much but I'll try to post some pics from 07' and 08'. I've came a long way.


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

*Got it now*

Here is 06'


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

*Sorry*

Sorry about the repeat pics I'm still learning.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Another Texan crosses into HauntForum...now you can never leave. WAHAHAHAHAHA!

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome insanehobbies


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Start! welcome!


----------

